# What the hell is this.. ID please



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

Pulled out some rocks to remove some gha, and found this at the bottom of the pail.
Is it a nudibranch?
Good or bad?
Thanks


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

lettuce nudibranch? if it is one, i think they eat algae and see them for sale at shops sometimes


----------

